# Cable/ satellite tv in spain



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone reccommend me the name of the company (or companies if there more than one) that does british tv channels in spain such as itvbe, e4 etc so that i can contact with them asap. And how much the packages start from. Is wifi included like in the uk with sky etc?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Can anyone reccommend me the name of the company (or companies if there more than one) that does british tv channels in spain such as itvbe, e4 etc so that i can contact with them asap. And how much the packages start from. Is wifi included like in the uk with sky etc?


Going out on a limb here

you could google, or search the forum there have been loads of discussions on that topic


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

At the top of the page


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I found myself starting to type a detailed reply but I simply cannot be bothered. Must be catching.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Internet in Spain can be a tad hit or miss and expensive compared to the UK, but with a good connection buy a Kobi box


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Bob_bob
I have noticed this. Always cutting out when im in the middle of something or taking ages to load. Thanks i will look it up x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I found myself starting to type a detailed reply but I simply cannot be bothered. Must be catching.


Same here. We've just had fibre optic installed and took advantage of the high speed we now get to scrap our 100 euros a month Sky package and BBC etc via satellite IceCrypt box and dish as we have had a package for 30 euros a month which gives us all BBC ITV and Sky channels plus dozens of sports channels including BT Sport, Polsat, Bein as well as all Sky sports, boxed sets, over 4000 movies with new ones added daily and Catch Up tv.

But we have a house to sit and watch it all in...I put getting that first before I thought about tv.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use a wimax type of system and get ours through the internet on firstone.eu


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Movistar supply and install high speed fibre optic internet. With that type of internet service you can either buy an internet tv service from a local shop or get an internet compatible tv and install tvcatchup or equivalent.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Same here. We've just had fibre optic installed and took advantage of the high speed we now get to scrap our 100 euros a month Sky package and BBC etc via satellite IceCrypt box and dish as we have had a package for 30 euros a month which gives us all BBC ITV and Sky channels plus dozens of sports channels including BT Sport, Polsat, Bein as well as all Sky sports, boxed sets, over 4000 movies with new ones added daily and Catch Up tv.
> 
> But we have a house to sit and watch it all in...I put getting that first before I thought about tv.


We are in the campo..... Movistar package, unlimited internet, tv similar but not bien😡 Mobile and house phone €60 pm. Still no ones interested in what us old folks are doing.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Bob_bob
> I have noticed this. Always cutting out when im in the middle of something or taking ages to load. Thanks i will look it up x


Are you actually in Spain, previously you said no, I think.. so I'm confused as to how the internet drops out for you ?

Where do you actually live


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

This poster sounds like a wind up merchant!!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Are you actually in Spain, previously you said no, I think.. so I'm confused as to how the internet drops out for you ?
> 
> Where do you actually live


Oh I think she's currently here - and no, she hasn't said she wasn't here. But then ...


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> This poster sounds like a wind up merchant!!


What poster?


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Megsmum said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually in Spain, previously you said no, I think.. so I'm confused as to how the internet drops out for you ?
> ...


God why are you all worrying where i am? I go off the internet to live my life for a bit and suddenly your all like....oooh wonder what happened to her... I must be fascinating to you all.
But no. Im not in marbs at the mo. Was there a few weeks and will be there again shortly. But everytime i go to to that place, in whichever hotel im staying at, awful internet. Im wondering is it better if you get data for your phone or tablet with a spanish telecoms company? Maybe that is more reliable. Plus its on the go..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> God why are you all worrying where i am? I go off the internet to live my life for a bit and suddenly your all like....oooh wonder what happened to her... I must be fascinating to you all.
> But no. Im not in marbs at the mo. Was there a few weeks and will be there again shortly. But everytime i go to to that place, in whichever hotel im staying at, awful internet. Im wondering is it better if you get data for your phone or tablet with a spanish telecoms company? Maybe that is more reliable. Plus its on the go..


You are in London!


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

No solar steve i am not from london. Guess again.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> God why are you all worrying where i am? I go off the internet to live my life for a bit and suddenly your all like....oooh wonder what happened to her... I must be fascinating to you all.
> But no. Im not in marbs at the mo. Was there a few weeks and will be there again shortly. But everytime i go to to that place, in whichever hotel im staying at, awful internet. Im wondering is it better if you get data for your phone or tablet with a spanish telecoms company? Maybe that is more reliable. Plus its on the go..


No I'm not worried, one jot, I was merely clarifying where you are now in relation to advice... i.e. Your internet dropping out when you use it... would depend on where you live. Now you have clarified, it's not unusual for internet to drop out in hotels etc.

But you continue to be rude, clearly that will hold you in good stead when you arrive, it's a great way to ingratiate oneself


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> No solar steve i am not from london. Guess again.


He said IN London' not FROM London. Do pay attention... 
But not in 'Marbs'.... (Marbs.....How very TOWIE)

Yet.

And we're not fascinated with you but amused.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Possibly Worthing ROFL


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> What poster?


I think he means you.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Same here. We've just had fibre optic installed and took advantage of the high speed we now get to scrap our 100 euros a month Sky package and BBC etc via satellite IceCrypt box and dish as we have had a package for 30 euros a month which gives us all BBC ITV and Sky channels plus dozens of sports channels including BT Sport, Polsat, Bein as well as all Sky sports, boxed sets, over 4000 movies with new ones added daily and Catch Up tv.
> 
> But we have a house to sit and watch it all in...I put getting that first before I thought about tv.


I'm with you on ditching Sky and C4 & More4 with all that Big Brother, I'm a Celebrity, get me out of here and
Love Island, reality TV nonsense that comes with multi-choice channel TV in the UK. Went fibre-optic with high
speed internet from day one in Spain and never looked back.
Now I'm more selective with my TV viewing than I ever was in the UK, thanks to a mixture of Catch up TV
and VPN selective British TV viewing.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Possibly Worthing ROFL


No - Luton Airport !!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Miss_Marbella said:


> God why are you all worrying where i am? I go off the internet to live my life for a bit and suddenly your all like....oooh wonder what happened to her... I must be fascinating to you all.
> But no. Im not in marbs at the mo. Was there a few weeks and will be there again shortly. But everytime i go to to that place, in whichever hotel im staying at, awful internet. Im wondering is it better if you get data for your phone or tablet with a spanish telecoms company? Maybe that is more reliable. Plus its on the go..


Frankly, I don't give a damn  although it's becoming highly amusing.

However, IMO you have been misleading people on this forum and I'm beginning to think it's intentional. Either that, or you must be a complete dill (after all, you apparently think you can get high speed, reliable internet via a hotel's internet), or maybe you're on something. I was, BTW, replying to another poster's question. A

ND you should have been more explicit, as many people answered thinking you were asking about home internet, not phone/tablet. So you wasted their time. If you're very lucky, you might now get responses specifically about phone/tablet services.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Telephone call for Miss Marbella/Miss Dubai/Miss Qatar. 

hone:


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Telephone call for Miss Marbella/Miss Dubai/Miss Qatar.


Being miss dubai was fun. But being miss marbella will be funNer


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, I mean you!
I think you have come on here with the sole purpose of winding people up.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Welll, it's over 45 degrees here at the height of the day. I've had my morning run, off to the market. MM clearly has nothing else to do but post conflicting stuff on here. However the responses, including that of Kuntas are highly amusing. 

Ella reminds me of the model who appeared on the tube ( TV music programmers many years ago). Just after the fall of Romania, they discussed the dreadful events that followed i.e. Orphanages etc. The" model " said, she thought it was awful and was sure that the people of Romania couldn't wait to get some decent fashion. Priorities 


Had she Been "serious" or even " funny" I would have googled for her, but then again.............


PS

I don't usually, apart from my nursing career, post past life jobs, I too was a model in my youth........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Megsmum said:


> We are in the campo..... Movistar package, unlimited internet, tv similar but not bien Mobile and house phone €60 pm. Still no ones interested in what us old folks are doing.


Internet, two mobiles 200 free minutes and 4GB , fijo and tv if wanted, Movistar, about 60 euros.
TV package with full Sky, more movies than Netflix updated daily, boxed sets, Catch Up and all sports channels 30 euros a month. 
Illegal no doubt as some movies have Greek sub-titles!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Being miss dubai was fun. But being miss marbella will be funNer


'Funner'???? What language is that??

Marbella, if you ever get there, should suit you down to the ground. You'll love it.
Full of air heads, assorted wannabes, washed out lower League footballers and the dozy tarts who hang around them, reality tv nomarks....vulgar, tawdry down market...You could write a diary, a gossip column (after you've bought a dictionary). That could make you famous, even if only for Andy Warhol's famous fifteen minutes.

The days when Marbella could be described as 'classy' are long gone. Maybe in its 1960s and 70s heyday when it attracted real celebrities and people with serious money and a bit of class. The final nail in its coffin came with the arrival of the likes of the TOWIE crew. Saturday nights in Puerto Banus have as much class as a Blackpool chip shop.

I'm having a day at home today, away from the office HQ, was intending to knock out a few Press releases for the English language papers about our new Danish lady helper, the one with the huge talents. But I couldn't resist looking in for the latest instalment of froth and fun in the sun..


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Internet, two mobiles 200 free minutes and 4GB , fijo and tv if wanted, Movistar, about 60 euros.
> TV package with full Sky, more movies than Netflix updated daily, boxed sets, Catch Up and all sports channels 30 euros a month.
> Illegal no doubt as some movies have Greek sub-titles!!



That's a good deal, problem for us no cables so our opportunities are limited


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> That's a good deal, problem for us no cables so our opportunities are limited


What's cable?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What's cable?


No cables going into the house as you get in villages i.e. Fibre optic wires etc


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> No cables going into the house as you get in villages i.e. Fibre optic wires etc


Fibre optics?? No However we do have a Wimax antenna behind the school and a TV mast on the mountain at the back of the house.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Back to the OPs question..... there are many suppliers & many options.

But options will be dictated by exactly where you live, & possibly also by the individual rules of the buiding or urbanisation. 

So until the question of accomodation is sorted out, it's a bit of a moot point.

In my building we are allowed a dish up to 55cm on the roof of the building. That works for wifi, but wouldn't pick up sky TV, so the only solution would be via internet. Until a few months ago, internet fast enough to support it wasn't reliably available, but fibre optic has been installed now.

Me, I use free Spanish TV. 40+ channels & I pay nothing for them. And I can even watch lots of my favourite programmes in English if I choose to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Back to the OPs question..... there are many suppliers & many options.
> 
> But options will be dictated by exactly where you live, & possibly also by the individual rules of the buiding or urbanisation.
> 
> ...


Apart from our phone/internet bill we get free worldwide TV off the internet but not Sky.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you all not realise you are being woundup, quite successfully

Miss Marbs is a clever construct that is giving me plenty amusement.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Do you all not realise you are being woundup, quite successfully
> 
> Miss Marbs is a clever construct that is giving me plenty amusement.


quite possibly - but regardless of that possibility & since the question has been answered both on this thread & many others 

:closed_2:


----------

